# Seatcovers



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

This has probably been aired before but if you're looking for seat covers, I have to recommend Car Seat Covers Ltd http://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/ . They also have a site on EBay. I recently needed a set of front seat covers for my new, second-hand Autocruise Augusta based on a Peugeot Boxer. As I was visiting the NW I dropped in on the company and received excellent treatment. Nothing too much trouble in trying to get a suitable match. As it was we ended up with a perfect match and they tailored it there and then for arm rest holes. A pleasure doing business with them.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Yes, we'll second that, excellent service.


----------

